# DirecTV Outage???



## debor (Aug 12, 2002)

Is anyone else experiencing an outage? It was from about 6:30PM EST...I have nothing on either of my two receivers. Two friends also lost and have had no picture since then...sat signal is measuring from 50-75 percent, down from high 90's. I am in the Pittsburgh area as an FYI


----------



## ttodd1 (Oct 28, 2007)

Fine here. All channels or just certain ones?


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

debor said:


> Is anyone else experiencing an outage? It was from about 6:30PM EST...I have nothing on either of my two receivers. Two friends also lost and have had no picture since then...sat signal is measuring from 50-75 percent, down from high 90's. I am in the Pittsburgh area as an FYI


NYC is up and running


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Cleveland checking in.....


----------



## StlChief (Nov 9, 2007)

All is well in St. Louis.


----------



## hengnv (Sep 23, 2007)

No problems in northern Nevada


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

All is well in Southern Illinois


----------



## ColonelJulius (Sep 14, 2007)

Chicago is fine.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

debor said:


> Is anyone else experiencing an outage? It was from about 6:30PM EST...I have nothing on either of my two receivers. Two friends also lost and have had no picture since then...sat signal is measuring from 50-75 percent, down from high 90's. I am in the Pittsburgh area as an FYI


Ummm, I'm in Chicago, and fine.

But taking a look at the Pittsburgh doppler radar it appears like your getting a slush storm?

Thick wet snow and satellites don't mix.
Go brush off your dish.
If there's zero accumulation on it, then it must be the moisture in your clouds.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

debor said:


> Is anyone else experiencing an outage? It was from about 6:30PM EST...I have nothing on either of my two receivers. Two friends also lost and have had no picture since then...sat signal is measuring from 50-75 percent, down from high 90's. I am in the Pittsburgh area as an FYI


Aren't you getting snow ?


----------



## debor (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks for the updates...yes, it is snowing, but it never was much of an issue in the past, even with snow on the dish...the slush snow idea above makes sense...it was the fact that three of us were having it made me wonder...thanks.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

debor said:


> Thanks for the updates...yes, it is snowing, but it never was much of an issue in the past, even with snow on the dish...the slush snow idea above makes sense...it was the fact that three of us were having it made me wonder...thanks.


I would most likely say it is due to the weather


----------



## bcherry (Apr 1, 2006)

debor said:


> Is anyone else experiencing an outage? It was from about 6:30PM EST...I have nothing on either of my two receivers. Two friends also lost and have had no picture since then...sat signal is measuring from 50-75 percent, down from high 90's. I am in the Pittsburgh area as an FYI


I live in Beaver Falls and lost my satellite signals around 5:00 PM. I suspect it is a result of the wet snow we are experiencing. This is the first time this has happened to me since I got the new 5 LNB dish back in October 2006. If you can go outside and clean off the dish and LNBs or wait for the weather to improve over the weekend.


----------



## debor (Aug 12, 2002)

Again, thanks everyone...it was the snow...I am usually not one to jump the gun suggesting an outage, but with what ended up being 3 other people calling me that were experiencing it, I was concerned. Now that the snow had turned to rain, the signal is back and good to go after a reboot.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

What kind of an outage!?!
Its not like one of the satellites went out of orbit or something...


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

debor said:


> Thanks for the updates...yes, it is snowing, but it never was much of an issue in the past, even with snow on the dish...the slush snow idea above makes sense...it was the fact that three of us were having it made me wonder...thanks.


I live in the south hills of Pittsburgh. Went out on the porch roof and cleaned the dish about 6:00 PM. No problem since then. The snow is really wet and slushy.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

I have had 2 inches of snow on the dish, have had it covered with ice, and it still works. Just a little slush and it dies. Slush is easy to clean off.


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

Everyone in the NE has to keep an eye out for snow on the dish with this system. I had to go on the roof of my condo building and hit the dish with some nice hot water, had almost 1" of wet snow on it. We are having S winds and snow, which is rare around here. Usually a NW or NE wind with snow, so the dish is getting blasted with the wet snow.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Here in the Greenville NC market my locals on the 72.5 sat have be flickering Friday afternoon, no issues off 99,101,103,110,119.


----------

